# Would someone mind looking at my results?



## amc1980 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi all! I'm so glad I found this forum.

My husband and I are trying to conceive baby #2. After several months with no luck, I got pregnant in February, only to have an early miscarriage (just shy of 6 weeks). I got pregnant again the following month with the same results.

I am currently in the early stages of testing with an RE for repeat loss (I had another early miscarriage in 2011). My bloodwork shows no clotting disorders. I'd love some feedback on my thyroid (and a few otheer hormones, in case they are important) results:

TSH- 2.39 (.45-4.5)

T4- 8.1 (4.5-12)

Free Thyroxine Index- 1.6 (1.2-4.9)

T3 Uptake- 20 (Low, range is 24-39%)

Free T4- .99 (.82-1.77)

Free T3- 3.0 (2.0-4.4)

The only other thing that was off was my estrodial (E2) which was 9.2 (range 12.5-166) and my AMH which was 7.8 (above 4 is associated with PCOS, but I don't have polycystic ovaries or annovulation). My LH, FSH, and prolactin were all normal.

I mentioned my thyroid to my RE at my initial consulation. At that time, I only had my TSH from October which was 2.43. His only comment was that it was fine. The more I look into things, it seems like ideal TSH is closer to 1.0 for conceiving purposes. I have a follow up appointment with him on May 1 and am debating getting a consultation with an endocrinologist. (Any recs in the Northern Nevada area would be appreciated!)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Northstar (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm new here and know very little. I too posted hoping that people could advise me, so I know the feeling of waiting for an opinion. That's why I'm offering mine, as uneducated as it may be.

From what I have learned, I can say a few things about your results. The range the lab gives you means little when it comes to evaluating your thyroid. The different aspects need to be compared to each other to give you the story of what is happening. Someone can have levels within the lab ranges but have a bunk thyroid and feel lousy! Drs don't always treat people unless the levels are flagged though, and that's why so many thyroid problems go untreated.

Your TSH is very high. People here keep saying it should be around 1.0. That is their target range when under treatment and its the reading they get when they feel best. Yours is 2.39! Mine was 1.9 and the person who responded to me suggested it was high and likely one reason I felt awful. Yours is even higher.

The T4 and T3 results are low as well. Those should be in the upper 3/4 of the lab range from what has been explained to me. Yours are on the very low end.

I think these results might indicate hypothyroid since that is what is suspected is wrong with mine. The TSH means the body is screaming at the thyroid to make more hormones, yet the hormone levels in the blood are low. Meaning, the thyroid just isn't producing what it should be.

Please remember that I am just learning this myself and might not have a great grasp on it. But I know how it feels to be searching for answers and not getting any, so I thought some info might be of help. Good luck with solving the mystery and best of luck with bringing a healthy baby to term


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyroid-regulation-and-dysfunction-in-the-pregnant-patient/

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board! You are sooooooooooo hypothyroid.

I am going to provide information above; please do read it.

And I am so so sorry for your losses. Terribly sorry!!


----------



## amc1980 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you, both, for the input. I agree that I'm hypo. My fear is that my RE won't agree and won't do anything about it. I looked into making an appointment with an endo but they all require referals (which is lame, because my insurance doesn't require one). I am going to read over all of the links.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Your FT4 and FT3 are pretty low in the range-most feel better with a FT4 at 50% or so, and their FT3 near the top of their ranges or even a bit over. As for TSH, people usually do feel better at around a 1, however everyone is different-I know after my first RAI for Graves Disease, I felt great and my TSH was 3 something, but my FT4 and FT3 were in opitmal ranges-about 50% for FT4, upper range for FT3, and I felt great. Had loads of energy, stopped losing hair, etc.

Are you having any hypo symptoms? My condolences on your losses-I too suffered an early miscarriage, due to my then-undiagnosed Graves' disease.


----------



## amc1980 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prudence said:


> Your FT4 and FT3 are pretty low in the range-most feel better with a FT4 at 50% or so, and their FT3 near the top of their ranges or even a bit over. As for TSH, people usually do feel better at around a 1, however everyone is different-I know after my first RAI for Graves Disease, I felt great and my TSH was 3 something, but my FT4 and FT3 were in opitmal ranges-about 50% for FT4, upper range for FT3, and I felt great. Had loads of energy, stopped losing hair, etc.
> 
> Are you having any hypo symptoms? My condolences on your losses-I too suffered an early miscarriage, due to my then-undiagnosed Graves' disease.


I am pretty tired most of the time and my brain feels like it's working on a lag. It's just not quite as sharp as it used to be. Thank you for your condolences. I'm just trying to get healthy so I can maintain a pregnancy. It's frustrating when you are borderline, and, therefore, seen as fine.


----------



## amc1980 (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to add the most obvious symptom- I have a low basal body temp. This morning it was 96.35 and yesterday it was 96.23. The highest it ever gets is the mid to high 97s.


----------

